# Casa Fuente



## c-poc (Sep 1, 2006)

Ok Gorillas, bear in mind that I have been out by the pool all day drinking Gin.... So grammar doeasnt apply here.

I am going to my annual vegas trip with my squad at work. April 24th -26th. Want to visit casa fuente.... Havent been there before, but really want to hang out there a while and herf. If any gorillas are going to be in vegas those times, and want to hang out with a few crazy cops, let me know and we can meet for a herf!

My question though, is: Is there a dress code? I hear the sticks are spendy... should I bring my own?

Thanks

cpoc


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

no official dress code, other than the mall's no shirt, no shoes thing.

good idea to bring your own, any of the tourist areas will have high prices. The low end on the Casa's blend is $18, if I remember right - but I do like them. Also you can find some rare sticks (Opus A, VSG ER) usually, but the prices will be higher than MSRP


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

c-poc said:


> Ok Gorillas, bear in mind that I have been out by the pool all day drinking Gin.... So grammar doeasnt apply here.
> 
> I am going to my annual vegas trip with my squad at work. April 24th -26th. Want to visit casa fuente.... Havent been there before, but really want to hang out there a while and herf. If any gorillas are going to be in vegas those times, and want to hang out with a few crazy cops, let me know and we can meet for a herf!
> 
> ...


I'll miss ya by a week! Have fun!


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

I was just there week before last.

It is much cheaper to bring your own, but there is just something about strolling into Casa Fuente and picking out that "special" stick and sitting down with a drink and watching the beautiful hostess bring you drinks.

I always plan some side money especially for my trip to Cassa Fuente......


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

you could buy the some casa fuente sticks and some mohitos sit there for a few hours and drop LESS money than gambleing and have a real nice time doing it.:ss enjoy the trip and smoke a casa for me:tu


----------

